# Noisy Pump + pulsing - Does it need bleeding?



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Just collected our 10 year old MH and have lots of questions.

One thing that is bothering me is the water pump, it was replaced last year with a Surflo Trail King 7 (7.0 us gall per min, 20psi). While it is noisy I think that is due to it being mounted on a block of wood that is attached to the water tank, the problem is that it sort of pulses.
That is that when it first starts it is fine then after a sec or so it pulses for 2 seconds then back to normal for 3 sec then pulses again. I can also hear like a relay clicking when its pulsing.

Any ideas why its pulsing sometimes and not all the time?

I was thinking of fitting an accumulator but I dont see why it pulses sometimes then is ok then pulses again.

Any ideas?

Cheers.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi ched.
Usually these Sureflo pumps have a pressure sensing diaphragm that turns the pump off when the pressure rises. This can be adjusted with a small screw inside the end cover to minimise pulsing or even eliminate it.

Ray.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Although what raynipper says is correct the smaller the water system the more likely you need an accumulator in the system. Shurflo make one to match the pump. Also note if the pump used to be a Fiama one then the working pressure has also been increased from 14psi to about 20psi.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We had similar problem to yours and it was air, someone on here told us to get someone to man the bathroom tap and one in the kitchen turn them both on at same time but keep your thumb over hole to prevent water coming out. 

Hold it for a few seconds then release if this does not work try again a few times till it clears. 

Has worked 3 times for us now, somehow air seems to get in when we fill up. 

good luck
Mandy

Just to add it also does this if daughter is cleaning teeth and doesn't turn tap on enough, or if water filter tap has not been turned off properly.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Accumulator ordered  and I will give the finger over the tap a try.

I guess its just over 1 tap at a time?

Thanks


----------



## roger20 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Noisy pump*

The accumulator will do the trick. We had the same problem on our Autotrail - couldn't get the flow to the shower smooth unless using full bore. Now its smooth and quiet


----------

